# FODMAPs and non-celiac gluten sensitivity



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

No Effects of Gluten in Patients With Self-Reported Non-Celiac Gluten Sensitivity After Dietary Reduction of Fermentable, Poorly Absorbed, Short-Chain Carbohydrates

In short, if you don't have Celiac disease but are gluten sensitive, you should try limiting FODMAPs. Fermentable short-chain carbohydrates may be making you more sensitive to gluten or whey.


----------

